
Zhaoxin KaiXian x86 CPU Tested: The Rise of China's Chips - cracker_jacks
https://www.tomshardware.com/features/zhaoxin-kx-u6780a-x86-cpu-tested
======
numpad0
Spoiler: it’s evolved design on VIA Nano(“Isaiah”), with S3 Chrome and all
from 2008, on TSMC 14nm.

Significant as one of handful choices outside the Intel/AMD duopoly but not
yet relevant in terms of performance.

